# Bobcat taxidermy



## joshsmallwood1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Got my first bobcat this morning and need some advice on where to take him for a mount. Seen a lot of bad ones and I sure don't want pay a lot of money for a cat that looks like a chicken. I know there are some good ones out of state but id like to keep it in GA. Anyone got any pics of theirs they have had mounted?


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 1, 2011)

Do a search on here for mshipman.  He's a member that is also a taxidermist.  He's got a mount of two bobcats fighting.  Never have I seen such an incredible bobcat mount.

Here's the thread...
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=622527&highlight=mshipman

Here's his website.

http://www.shipmanstaxidermy.com/

Here's another one he did for a member on here.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=630402&highlight=mshipman


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 1, 2011)

I saw a couple of good ones over at Uniques Taxidermy in Fairburn yesterday. Lee does some good looking work.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 1, 2011)

any pics?


----------



## joshsmallwood1 (Dec 1, 2011)

I didn't have my phone to take a photo and I was late for work so I didn't think about it.   After I got off work I thought abot that and kicked myself for not thinking about it.


----------



## joshsmallwood1 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm just so worried about the face of the cat after its mounted. If the eyes and nose aren't right it throws the entire mount off in my opinion.  I checked a guy locally and he was 700 bucks. I just couldnt give a guy 700 bucks if my mount doesn't look like the cat I killed. And I've seen some horror pictures of bobcats on here and other sites so far.... This one by far is the best looking one I've found on the Internet.


----------



## V2500Inspector (Dec 1, 2011)

Jerry Mosely does great work. He has plenty for you to look at in his showroom before you decide on using him. I have been very happy with the quality of work he has done for me. Here is a link to the Bobcat he did for me. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=569565&highlight=


----------



## mgh2008 (Dec 2, 2011)

*Frog*

Frog's buck shop has done a few nice ones. I think he has a pic on his website of one pawing at some ducks.


----------



## poolecw (Dec 2, 2011)

Mike Allen in south GA near Vidalia is by far the best taxidermist around.  He has done many cats.


----------



## new blood (Jan 17, 2012)

*Definately give Michael a call form Shipman taxidermy*

Josh, don't know if you've dropped off your cat to be mounted yet but I would strongly suggest considering Mshipman. I was like you, I was very careful about who to use with some of the bad ones I've seen. The guy that mounted the one in the pic you posted is Wayne and he is no longer taking in orders. I called him!

I'm sure you can find some other in state people to help you but all I can say is that the cat I got back from Michael couldn't have been any better.  Great price too for the mount I requested!!! 

By the way, there is a link to my mount posted above. I never did take a direct frontal picture of his face but it is amazing. 

Congrats on your trophy.


----------



## joshsmallwood1 (Jan 17, 2012)

new blood said:


> Josh, don't know if you've dropped off your cat to be mounted yet but I would strongly suggest considering Mshipman. I was like you, I was very careful about who to use with some of the bad ones I've seen. The guy that mounted the one in the pic you posted is Wayne and he is no longer taking in orders. I called him!
> 
> I'm sure you can find some other in state people to help you but all I can say is that the cat I got back from Michael couldn't have been any better.  Great price too for the mount I requested!!!
> 
> ...



he is definitely one of the only two on my list to take the cat to. I want to check out his work and one other  guy over in hollywood AL. Honestly those two guys are the only two I  have found that make the mounts actually look like a cat. I'm just so scared of taking it. I don't want it to end up like my mallard  drake i took to a guy. I went to pick it up and the bill was BLACK! Never seen a mallard with a black bill. Those type of incidents make scared to take anything to to anyone these days. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Joe Moran (Jan 18, 2012)

Chris Fortner is the man! He may be a bit of a drive for you, he's in Covington, but worth it.
He did a great job on mine a few years ago.
Mine looks alive.


----------

